# Sold the TT.......



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

and picking up my new Beetle Cabriolet on Thursday. Have to say, pretty gutted about the amount VW gave me for the TT as i've not managed to sell it private - works out i've lost 4k since I brought it in Nov last year :x 
Anyhoooow, need some alloys for the beetle now so if anyone knows of any good websites that will allow me to see how they'll look on my car or good prices for 17"s / 18"s

Have to mention though how much i'm dreading handing my TT keys over on Thursday - i'm seriuosly gonna miss this car and only selling it due to a change in personal circumstances :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

After the very enthusiastic, and long, welcome you got to the forum I hope you're not going to desert us just because you're not going to have a TT any more.


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Fear not - i'll be sticking around listening to you lot moan about stuff.....might even post a few photos of me with my top off....... 8) 
The car I mean :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My nine year old nephew upon seeing my (then) brand new TT said "it's a stretched beetle!"...so seems like you had a natural progression! Enjoy.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> Fear not - i'll be sticking around listening to you lot moan about stuff.....might even post a few photos of me with my top off....... 8)
> The car I mean :wink:


Watch out Lee will be along in a minute


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This room grows and grows.

Welcome to the 'Other' side. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> This room grows and grows.
> 
> Welcome to the 'Other' side. :wink:


As has my waistline since defecting. Well according to my missus anyway. :?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> and picking up my new Beetle Cabriolet on Thursday. Have to say, pretty gutted about the amount VW gave me for the TT as i've not managed to sell it private - works out i've lost 4k since I brought it in Nov last year :x
> Anyhoooow, need some alloys for the beetle now so if anyone knows of any good websites that will allow me to see how they'll look on my car or good prices for 17"s / 18"s
> 
> Have to mention though how much i'm dreading handing my TT keys over on Thursday - i'm seriuosly gonna miss this car and only selling it due to a change in personal circumstances :?


Ah well you never know, things might change again and another TT could be on the horizon.

At least you've got anothr rag top to make the most of the (hopefully) sunny spring / summer days (he says looking at the grey sky out the window lol)

Damian


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah - bank holiday weekend though isnt it! It's bound to rain....... :roll:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I have a set of TT Comps on my Beetle, the TT six spokes look pretty good on the beetle as well and you can pick them up pretty cheap around here.

There were some 17" wheels for sale at newbeetle.org.uk - not sure if they have sold or not yet.


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for that - I think i'll be putting some TT comps on mine too....they look smart 8)

Just drove the TT to work for the last time  God im gonna miss that car.....it's the only thing that makes my day worth getting out of bed for!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

L7 said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Fear not - i'll be sticking around listening to you lot moan about stuff.....might even post a few photos of me with my top off....... 8)
> ...


Just read this and absoluTTely gutted, Kell don't do it..........oh you probably have by now!!

Still got the pic you sent back a while, when are the others ones you promised me coming?? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > This room grows and grows.
> ...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to 'Other Marques' Kelly!

You have IM! :roll:


----------

